

Show HN: Few of My bugzilla quips - ankitml

Bugzilla stores list of quotes, called quips. One quote is chosen randomly and is shown on bugzilla pages. For Lord of the ring fans hackers the list should be interesting.<p>Following are few of my interesting quips:<p>A day may come when the courage of men fails, when we forsake our webapps and break all bonds of open source fellowship, but it is not this day. This day we fight! This day we patch! - Aragorn<p>Even the smallest bug can change the course of the portal - Galadriel<p>History became legend. Legend became myth. And for two and a half thousand years, the bug passed out of all knowledge. - Galadriel<p>From the ashes, a fire shall be woken. A light from the shadow shall spring. Renewed shall be code that was broken. The debugger again shall be king. - Gandalf<p>"All we have to decide is what to do with the time that is given to us." - Gandalf<p>WHILE (bug remaining) DO {debug}<p>Developers are the only group where they are asked to do something which has never been done before, and tell someone else how long it will take before they even know what actually needs to be done.<p>Dont try to squash the bugs, squash the bugs - Morpheus, from The matrix<p>Design is not just what it looks like and feels like. Design is how it works. - Steve Jobs<p>"If more of us valued food and cheer above hoarded gold, it would be a much merrier world.”  - Something to learn from Hobbits
======
skhamkar
Link?

~~~
ankitml
Its an internal server. You can install bugzilla for bug tracking, and can add
your own quips.

